# Just noticed a spathe.



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

I have a 2 gallon tank setup as an emersed tank. Its in the corner of my room and I usually don't pay much attention to it, some days I even forget to turn the light on. But tonight I decided to take the top off of it and get a closer look and on my "pontederiifolia" (I think), theres a spathe! Pretty neat, if I remember correctly (Ive been off the forums for a while) thats kinda rare. Also, if I remember correctly spathes only last a few days, *am i correct?* *How long do I have to get a better picture?*

Here are two cell phone pictures, I have a better camera and ill take more pictures for yo all tomorrow.


















Edit-here are some better shots with my point and shoot.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Yep - looks like pontederifolia -nice!


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> Yep - looks like pontederifolia -nice!


thanks! 
Its pretty nice having a plant grow so well, its kinda making me want to get back into the hobby a little more.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

is really pretty! congrats


----------

